# Ijoy captain release date



## Mtoefy (23/5/17)

Hi

Was just wondering if any of the vendors will be brining in the ijoy box mod and when can we expect it. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/5/17)

@Mtoefy both sirvape and vapeking have them in stock...


----------

